# Afro hair braiding



## Xolile (Oct 22, 2008)

I am new to dubai from New york and i would like to get my hair braided, can anyone advice on where to go ia m looking for a good salon if you know of any specific Stylist please also mention, if you have numbers, details i will take whatever you have, help please i am desparate


----------



## Aisha (Oct 11, 2008)

Xolile said:


> I am new to dubai from New york and i would like to get my hair braided, can anyone advice on where to go ia m looking for a good salon if you know of any specific Stylist please also mention, if you have numbers, details i will take whatever you have, help please i am desparate


\


Im having the same problem, i know a salon who do the works but their in Al Ain, i maybe going there on saturday, if I do i will find out if they have a place here or know some1 who does, I will let you know.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Try calling addis Salon. They are in the Deira area. Their english is not the best, but if you know the style u want, take a picture of it with you.They are decently priced (at least from the services they have provided to me)
050-226-16923
04-229-2511

Those are the numbers i have for them.

There is another African hair braiding place in Karama @ the "al Attar shopping complex". I think it is called desert beauty. the mall isnt that big, but i have overhead them quote some ridiculous prices. I dont know their number, but the mall is small enough that u can turn the corners in about 10 minutes.


----------

